# Report:  Terrorists, Organized Crime Using Casinos to Launder $



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2010)

"Money Laundering and Terrorist Financing Typologies and Trends in Canadian Casino," November 2009 - PDF version

".... Types of suspected activities and predicate offences

All of the 112 cases involving the casino sector were associated to suspected money laundering activity. Five of these cases were also suspected to be related to terrorist activity financing and/or threats to the security of Canada.

The following table describes the most common predicate offences related to FINTRAC case disclosures involving the casino sector. Drug-related activity was most commonly observed, followed by various types of fraud.6

In addition, approximately 20% of the cases which included transactions in Canadian casinos involved organized crime, from street gangs, to outlaw motorcycle gangs, to traditional, transnational organized crime groups. While case disclosures involving organized crime groups related to a variety of predicate offences, the majority of case disclosures involving the presence of organized crime in Canadian casinos were associated with drug-related activity...."


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Feb 2010)

Casinos used to launder money?  Do Lucky Luciano and Meyer Lansky know about this?  It could be a whole new racket for them, if they could find a decent spot out in the desert somewhere.


----------



## xena (24 Feb 2010)

Shouldn't this be getting mentioned in the "Stupidest Thing Heard Said Today" thread?

Newsflash:  immersing things in water can make them wet!


----------

